# Whelen Mini Century or Responder



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

I need a brighter amber light for my plow truck, I have been looking at the Whelen mini Century 16 or 23 inch or the Whelen LP series Responder. What are the differences? Of course I want the most bang for the buck but ultimately I want the brightest most attention getting light for under $300


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Responder hands down. I just bought this last week. It's the brightest mini bar I have ever seen. I visited strobesnmore to compare all their lights in person. The responder blows away every light in the show room. I had the mini pinnacle before and I thought it was bright. My new whelen blows it away.
It throws light everywhere and far it bounces off everything far down the road etc.

The sales rep let me take a few bars out to my truck in the bright daylight to compare. Nothing touches the light output from the responder.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

Whelen mini Century 23" is brighter them the Responder I own both


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Responder....


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

larryhd;1760581 said:


> Whelen mini Century 23" is brighter them the Responder I own both


I think the 23" Mini Century is a few dollars less also. How big is the responder...16" ?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

larryhd;1760581 said:


> Whelen mini Century 23" is brighter them the Responder I own both


Could you post a side by side vid if possible? My responder has the lin6 LEDs which are brighter than the older con3 led

Does your century have the clear or yellow lens? The one I saw had the yellow lens and I thought it was not as bright.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I just bought the mini 16 this season, I like it but it's the first I have ever had. It's bright very bright however during the day I would like a little more. It's a good lightbar though, and I have the clear dome. My next truck will have a fullsize though, liberty or justice!


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

larryhd;1760581 said:


> Whelen mini Century 23" is brighter them the Responder I own both


Any daylight pics of them in action?


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

I will look


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ours are Responders and they are def. one of the brightest Ive ever seen even during the day. they must have come down in price, we paid 366.00 ea for ours. They are too bright at night, many times if its on I see people with eyes squinted almost shut and a pissed off look on their face when Im close, that in it self is dangerous. You definitely see green dots for about 20 minutes after looking at them.


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

larryhd;1761000 said:


> Here you go


Was that the responder?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dirtymartini;1761048 said:


> Was that the responder?


Doesn't look like it. The brightness depends on the angle your looking at it as well as the flash pattern. The faster the flashes are the dimmer they seem to be. I have all of ours set on where all lights go off at the same time for 4 flashes then it alternates in strobe, each side 2 times very fast then back to all flashing 4 times. When they all flash its much brighter then when its doing the alternating strobes. I just looked, ours are the Responder LP with aluminum bases. They come with a nice long heavy duty cig. plug with on/off and another button to switch patterns. I believe they have like 47 patterns to choose from,lol


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Would I be better off with a Mini Halogen or Mini Strobe for cost vs light output? I would really like the Responder but if there is a way to get the same light output for less money I'm all ears!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dirtymartini;1761099 said:


> Would I be better off with a Mini Halogen or Mini Strobe for cost vs light output? I would really like the Responder but if there is a way to get the same light output for less money I'm all ears!


I had a Whelen Guardian dual strobe that was super bright after I put a clear outer lens on it and 1 clear inner dome and a amber dome on the inside. That bar goes for around 160ish and the clear lens and clear inner dome were around 75ish


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

That light I just mentioned lasted me about 5-6 years then the plastic belly broke where you screw the lens cover on. We rtv'ed it and gave it to a sub we used and he said it still worked fine, then he sold his truck....I have to get that back from him,lol


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

I was looking at the Whelen Guardian Strobe Mini Lightbar at Strobesnmore

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Guardian-Strobe-Mini-Lightbar.html
Looks like what you were describing


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Im running the Guardian and at night it is bright and been using mine for 5 yrs.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dirtymartini;1761146 said:


> I was looking at the Whelen Guardian Strobe Mini Lightbar at Strobesnmore
> 
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Guardian-Strobe-Mini-Lightbar.html
> Looks like what you were describing


Yep thats the one and it looks like it already has a clear lens. The clear inner dome really gets attention! I even have one laying in our shop if you are interested


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Brian Young;1761178 said:


> Yep thats the one and it looks like it already has a clear lens. The clear inner dome really gets attention! I even have one laying in our shop if you are interested


Thanks, I may just order that from Strobesnmore. Of course I'm sure there will be something bigger and better by then.

Maybe I'll step up to the Responder in a couple of seasons. I'm just getting back into Snow Plowing after being dormant for quite a few years.

I'll send you a PM about the clear inner dome.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

larryhd;1761000 said:


> Here you go


That's the mini century .


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Brian Young;1761023 said:


> Ours are Responders and they are def. one of the brightest Ive ever seen even during the day. they must have come down in price, we paid 366.00 ea for ours. They are too bright at night, many times if its on I see people with eyes squinted almost shut and a pissed off look on their face when Im close, that in it self is dangerous. You definitely see green dots for about 20 minutes after looking at them.


This 100%. By far the brightest in my eyes.
I'll try to get a daytime vid tomorrow.


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I have a permanent mount responder which allows me to dim the light at night, because those linear LEDs are SO BRIGHT. You can not go wrong with getting the responder if want to be seen during the day.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Had my responder on during the last storm and 2 separate guys asked me what it was and said they've never seen anything so bright. One guy followed me to Duncan donuts just to ask.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Plus, I like how the Responder has the cruise ( steady burn ) option in different light outputs . Very nice feature.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Check these lights out if you get a chance:

http://www.feniex.com/product.php?prod_id=346

My buddy turned me on tot hem recently. I have been a whelen guy, but my new truck is going to be outfitted with all Feniex lights after seeing his truck. Seeing a side by side comparision made my decision easy. I am going with their hide away led's and all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

buildinon;1765707 said:


> Check these lights out if you get a chance:
> 
> http://www.feniex.com/product.php?prod_id=346
> 
> My buddy turned me on tot hem recently. I have been a whelen guy, but my new truck is going to be outfitted with all Feniex lights after seeing his truck. Seeing a side by side comparision made my decision easy. I am going with their hide away led's and all.


Feniex is definitely an up-and-coming manufacturer. They have released some great products which are all made in the US!

If anyone is interested in the Cobra Mini light bar, or any other Feniex products, feel free to contact me for a quote. 
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cobra-mini.html

Feniex is also working on a Apollo mini bar which will utilize their new Apollo modules. We're looking forward to that bar.


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

I ended up buying the Whelen Guardian Strobe Mini Lightbar http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Guardian-Strobe-Mini-Lightbar.html

It is nice and bright during the day...I definitely get noticed now when plowing around traffic. For $144 I thought it was a great deal. I may move up to the Responder at a later date. But first I may get some Hide Away strobes for a little more visibility


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam that Feniex is bright


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

MatthewG;1800349 said:


> Dam that Feniex is bright


Agreed they are!!!


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

So you felt off-axis, the Responded still threw light better than the Century? Was concerned with the way the lights were angled differently between the two and was leaning towards the Century but seems some think its not as bright...


----------

